# 19 Female- What to Expect from Boxing?



## athena09 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey all,

So I'm a 19 year old girl from Canada and I'm planning to try boxing. I trained wing chun for the past three years, but my ma goals have changed a lot, and I'm no longer really interested in a method of self defense so much as an aggressive/high intensity form of exercise (I hope that description doesn't offend all you serious boxers out there :/ - that's just what I'd like boxing to be for me, as I wouldn't want to compete). On a sidenote, I'm overall fit, but my cardio probably sucks right now and I only weigh like, 120lbs.

Anyway, I'm wondering what I should expect my first few classes to be like- and if anyone has any advice (anything from womens' perspective would be especially appreciated ^_^). I plan on checking out a few clubs in town, so anything I should be looking out for (in the good or bad sense)? Or better yet, if anyone else is from Ottawa- which club would you recommend?

Thanks! =)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 17, 2008)

athena09 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So I'm a 19 year old girl from Canada and I'm planning to try boxing. I trained wing chun for the past three years, but my ma goals have changed a lot, and I'm no longer really interested in a method of self defense so much as an aggressive/high intensity form of exercise (I hope that description doesn't offend all you serious boxers out there :/ - that's just what I'd like boxing to be for me, as I wouldn't want to compete). On a sidenote, I'm overall fit, but my cardio probably sucks right now and I only weigh like, 120lbs.
> 
> ...


 
Well if you are looking for a cardiovascular workout then boxing will definately have that for you.  Just get in their and give it a try.  Also let whoever you are working with know about your goals.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 17, 2008)

At the Boxing gym I watched a cardio class it had alot of dance type movements mixed with punches. They also did some heavy bag work.
If you are going in to learn how to box I personally differ that from the Cardio boxing/ kick boxing classes. Boxing requires a good coach who can teach you proper foot work proper hand technique usage of the different bags correctly and give you a cardio workout that you will love to hate.
As for the ring or sparring if your not into it don't do it as stupid as it sounds boxing is a contact sport expect to get hit.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Mar 17, 2008)

athena09 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So I'm a 19 year old girl from Canada and I'm planning to try boxing. I trained wing chun for the past three years, but my ma goals have changed a lot, and I'm no longer really interested in a method of self defense so much as an aggressive/high intensity form of exercise (I hope that description doesn't offend all you serious boxers out there :/ - that's just what I'd like boxing to be for me, as I wouldn't want to compete). On a sidenote, I'm overall fit, but my cardio probably sucks right now and I only weigh like, 120lbs.
> 
> ...



It's different from boxing gym to boxing gym.

I highly recommend you check out all the boxing gyms in your area.  It is that important of a choice.  Go to each one, and pick the best.

If you like boxing, i'd check out MMA.  Girls are great at MMA.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 17, 2008)

athena09 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So I'm a 19 year old girl from Canada and I'm planning to try boxing. I trained wing chun for the past three years, but my ma goals have changed a lot, and I'm no longer really interested in a method of self defense so much as an aggressive/high intensity form of exercise (I hope that description doesn't offend all you serious boxers out there :/ - that's just what I'd like boxing to be for me, as I wouldn't want to compete). On a sidenote, I'm overall fit, but my cardio probably sucks right now and I only weigh like, 120lbs.
> 
> ...


 
Every gym is different, but if all you want is exercise why go to a boxing gym?  It would probably be cheaper to take cardio kickboxing type classes or train at home with DVD's.


----------



## athena09 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the good advice so far, I'll make sure to check out all the gyms in town before making a decision.

In response to punisher73 though, I guess I should've clarified. I want to train boxing because I think I'll enjoy it. I don't mind getting hit, and I don't mind training hard...I just don't really intend to compete with it. Which is a bit ironic I suppose. It's just that some of what I've seen of the training boxers undergo really appeals to me (ie. heavy bag work, focus mitt training). Whereas the idea of boxercise classes or anything similar really turns me off...if I'm gonna train something, I want to train something real, ya know? Hopefully that makes sense to some of you.


----------



## no_kata (Mar 19, 2008)

athena09 said:


> Thanks for all the good advice so far, I'll make sure to check out all the gyms in town before making a decision.
> 
> In response to punisher73 though, I guess I should've clarified. I want to train boxing because I think I'll enjoy it. I don't mind getting hit, and I don't mind training hard...I just don't really intend to compete with it. Which is a bit ironic I suppose. It's just that some of what I've seen of the training boxers undergo really appeals to me (ie. heavy bag work, focus mitt training). Whereas the idea of boxercise classes or anything similar really turns me off...if I'm gonna train something, I want to train something real, ya know? Hopefully that makes sense to some of you.



Why not train in Muay Thai or another form of kick boxing then? At the Muay Thai gym I was at the head instructor calculated that his conditioning class workouts burnt approximately 1400-1600 calories in an hour. While I didn't learn a lot about how to actually fight I can tell you that I was in the best shape of my life there.


----------

